# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  AVZ Download and Updates

## RatHat

Hi there,

I have downloaded avz4en.zip from http://z-oleg.com/avz4en.zip

My problem starts when I try to update using the icon on the first "page". AVZ tells me that version 4.25 gre old, and that I need minimal version 4.27

Unfortunately the link is not fully shown in the dialogue box, so I have tried looking through the site, but cannot find any link to version 4.27 (I do not read Cyrillic)

Could you post the updated link?

The second thing I would like to point out, is that after running a scan, when the view log dialogue comes up, the yes and no buttons come out as ?? and ??? respectively. The two question marks represent Yes (Da?).

Regards,
RatHat

----------


## NickGolovko

Hello,

the current version of AVZ English is 4.25. We are all waiting for AVZ 4.28 - it will be multilingual. 

The bug with Yes and No is known and I guess it will be fixed in 4.28.

----------


## rubin

Now we have the multilingual version 4.29 - at this moment, according to the description, it supports Russian and English.
Direct link - http://z-oleg.com/avz4.zip

----------


## RatHat

Just downloaded it and run it on a "clean" machine. Seems a bit faster, and has all the ??? fixed so will be easier for our users to understand.

Well done to all involved!

Regards,
RatHat

----------

